# Is this a proper backswing?



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

I snapped our Tour Pro Matthew Nixon at the top of his backswing during the Ping ProAm on Tuesday

Any comments?




http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=7745&stc=1&d=1380792254


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2013)

If he gets good results with it then yes


----------



## CMAC (Oct 3, 2013)

the suppleness of youth...........


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			If he gets good results with it then yes
		
Click to expand...




DarthVega said:



			the suppleness of youth...........

Click to expand...

Those are not the correct answers!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Those are not the correct answers! 

Click to expand...

Can I change my answer? 
No it isn't


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Can I change my answer? 
No it isn't
		
Click to expand...

It was a proper backswing!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2013)

Why am I even answering questions in Ask the Experts


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Oct 3, 2013)

a righty doing a bubba impression?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I snapped our Tour Pro Matthew Nixon at the top of his backswing during the Ping ProAm on Tuesday

Any comments?



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=7745&stc=1&d=1380792254

Click to expand...

Whose club was he using? 'Cos it wasn't his was it! 

http://www.oldham-chronicle.co.uk/news-features/viewer?NewsID=54663


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			a righty doing a bubba impression?
		
Click to expand...


If it was then it's a bad one :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			If it was then it's a bad one :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought you'd get it James


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			a righty doing a bubba impression?
		
Click to expand...

Close enough, the Pros were all asked to do a tee shot with a left hand Ping driver and the longest drive got extra team points - needless to say Matt didn't win any points!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

How far did they manage to hit one?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			How far did they manage to hit one?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know as we were second group and first group pro didn't smash it.

To see Matts normal drive I have posted some pics in the Golf Pictures heading under Ping Pro Am


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Now this *IS* a proper backswing.. :thup:








although if he posted it on the forum there are some here (mentioning no names) that would say that his right leg is too straight and he needs to resist the turn with the hips more!!! :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Those are not the correct answers! 

Click to expand...

thats because there isn't one:thup:


----------



## Leftie (Oct 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why am I even answering questions in Ask the Experts

Click to expand...

Now.  *That* is the correct answer.

:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Now.  *That* is the correct answer.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got their eventually :clap:


----------

